# Renji needs a tug



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd like recommendations for a tug toy to use as a reward. Something that can be pocketed yet be big enough to tug with for a 45 lb dog. I know hoses are supposed to be good but I'd like something like a schutzhund tug. This won't be used to develop bite or grip, just to give him a reward game of tug. It should be something I can easily grab and stash for walks, something that can be easily whipped out. Handle preferred but if it's better to not have one, fine by me. I'm not sure what material to get but it should obviously be strong but be satisfying to bite for my wee mix that hasn't had any bite development training. We're currently using a tug I braided from bath towels and fleece and that works well, but at nearly 3' long it's a bit unwieldy. I figure I'd ask the schutzhund crowd since tugs are so integral in schutzhund.









Thanks!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My sister bought my puppy a rope tug toy from Target when Jerzey was just a few months old and she still has it and it's held up better than any other toy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon likes to tug on his rope ball thing (but won't tug on any of those rope tugs they always have at pet stores)









We have a small, thin firehose tug but he doesn't care for it and it seems really slippery. He much prefers anything leather, shammy, or French linen.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't want to use rope, I prefer something more "bitey" and less stiff.

http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=256
This doesn't seem too bad...

http://leerburg.com/1184.htm
This is pretty neat. I'd stuff it with pieces of rabbit hide since that really gets Renji going.

http://www.monsterdog.net/gallery3.htm
Some of these small ones look good.... I'm just not sure what to look for.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:We have a small, thin firehose tug but he doesn't care for it and it seems really slippery. He much prefers anything leather, shammy, or French linen.


I can see Renji being like that. He really likes stuff he can smoosh his teeth into.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon prefers leather/shammy, Crunch 'n Tug, French linen, jute, and firehose in that order. For training I try to use them all (or rather I bring them all and our TD rotates) because he doesn't get to pick his sleeves and such, lol, but as a reward I would use whatever he likes the best. I've seen some dogs that love the firehose tug and spit out the French linen.

The French linen tug I got from a SchH supplier is the softest/mushiest of our tugs.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Lies, did you get that rope ball at the 1$ store? I have a bunch of them! They are a favorite around here.

I crocheted some tugs and just stuffed them with pillow stuffing, nice and soft and you can fill them to the desired stiffness. The dogs can sink their teeth right into them and seem to really like em. Yarn is actually pretty hardy too!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My friend gave it to me (or my dog rather) for Christmas, so probably. She owns the training club and they get a cheap toy every time they "graduate".


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Never seen it used in Schutzhund, but my dogs go absolutely nuts for this tug: sheepy tail . It's longer, but it's easy to ball up and stuff in your pocket. Clean Run also has a smaller tug made of sheepskin HERE . The dogs love to bite that stuff.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Diana, we swear by this toy: It's a CHEAP red firehose-type tuggy toy that even fits in the back pocket of my jeans for walks, but is big enough, textured enough, to be a GREAT tuggy for Grimm! Get this-- I got it at Walmart for maybe $3!! And-- it SQUEAKS at both ends, and is unbelievably DURABLE!

Here he is with it when he was a puppy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Firehose is probably the most durable, but is also slippery (especially when covered with dog spit) and the dog can't sink his teeth into the material so it's harder to grip.

We use mostly french linen tugs. The flat jute tugs (just a couple layers of jute sewn together, no stuffing) are ok and hold up well, but for stuffed tugs the french linen seems to hold up the best.

Most of ours come from DaKine K9 (I think they're called "herculon" or something like that on that website) or Elite K9. Biggest problem I've had buying tugs from most SchH suppliers is they are way too fat. I don't want a tug bigger around than my forearm which so many of them seem to be. I want one much thinner than that.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa likes to play tug with the Kong Wubba. But it's not easily stashed in a pocket. 

I've also made my own tugs out of braided strips of fleece that work pretty good. Easy to make a small one and they ball up into a pocket nicely. Plus, if they get gross, they're easy to just toss in the washer.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is an interesting thread! I am interested in how many types of dog and handler teams are using tugs.

Off-topic: I use tuggy as a MAJOR reward, as Grimm LOVES it-- but, get this-- it does NOT ramp him up.. he is CALM but enthusiastic! So, it makes a good reaward.. thrilling, but not so much that he loses the lesson. Tossing a ball, I risk that the ball could ricochet, bounce, get him crazy enough that he may or may not make an association with what I wanna reward. Usually ball works fine, but anything overexciting for Grimm makes him "lose it." Tuggy rocks!

Do you live near a Petsmart or Petco?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Patti, I can't have anything that squeaks. My trainer said no squeakies in class because "I'll have 10 dogs up my butt."







Makes sense. This is really the only thing that can divert Renji off of other dogs and after yesterday I NEED something that I can always have on hand to draw his attention and reward.

Sarah, that Sheepy Tail looks excellent!! Might be just what I need. Chris, I'll have to look at the French linen tugs. I think a small, skinny one would also do well.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1679&ParentCat=52

I think it'll either be that, something similar, or a French linen.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMhttp://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1679&ParentCat=52


Go to your local fabric store and pick up some faux sheepskin or fur and a piece of nylon webbing (size and length to your liking) and make your own!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The Ewe Tug looks cool! Making one would be cheaper. I like the handle.. nice!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I also like this FLAT ROLLED TUG from allk-9.com. You can choose whether you want their tugs stuffed soft or firm, and the prices are pretty good.







I love shopping for dog toys, can you tell?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Lauri, I NEED a sewing machine!! If I had one, I'd totally make one, but I don't think I could do well enough without a machine.









Thank you everyone for all your great suggestions!


----------

